# Bataleon Fun Kink or K2 Darkstar ?



## Buffalo Soldier (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm really leaning towards the fun kink just want to make sure i've made the right decision. 

In addition to the fun kink, is there any difference between the 08/09 model and the 09/10 USA special edition one? 

I can get the 09/10 Bataleon Fun Kink USA edition for $270 brand new or the 08/09 Fun Kink for $190 used.

If someone could also recommend a fairly cheap and durable binding. I ride trails, park and woods sometimes.

Fun Kink the right decision? 

Thanks a bunch


----------



## MrNikz (Sep 29, 2010)

As far as I know the US edition is a little bit softer than the Fun.Kink model but the second one has a wider pattern for the bindings. I think its totally personal preference. I'm actualy interested in buying the fun.kink for street/park riding.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

US Edition is the same, just limited edition graphics. Same goes for the Artist Edition Evil Twin. TBT is more catchfree than any rocker tech, so it def makes sense if you're planning to hit rails and other park/street features.


----------



## Buffalo Soldier (Oct 5, 2010)

I ended up going with a Rome Postermania because of - price at 239.99 can't beat it for a new 09/10 model

It's a durable board, medium flex and i'm really more of an all mountain rider. 

Inform me if i've made a horribly wrong decision. 

EDIT : I can get the Bataleon Fun Kink USA edition brand new for approx 300 dollars. I still like the rocker on the Postermania but is there any feature on the Fun Kink that I should really look into? 

Thanks


----------



## MrNikz (Sep 29, 2010)

Considering the original price of the PosterMania is 450$ I think you made a good decision buying it for just 240$. Never rode one but I've heard it's a really forgiving and playful board. As for the fun.kink would a size 153 be okay for a tall guy like myself. I'm around 6'0, weight at 156 lbs, size 11 foot(toe/heel drag would not be cool). I would also want to ride some middle sized jumps.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

MrNikz said:


> As for the fun.kink would a size 153 be okay for a tall guy like myself. I'm around 6'0, weight at 156 lbs, size 11 foot(toe/heel drag would not be cool). I would also want to ride some middle sized jumps.


What stance do you ride? With a high degree and wider stance you would be close on the 153, otherwise you will be happier on the 157.

Also, if you have a chance:

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## Buffalo Soldier (Oct 5, 2010)

Wiredsport said:


> What stance do you ride? With a high degree and wider stance you would be close on the 153, otherwise you will be happier on the 157.
> 
> Also, if you have a chance:
> 
> ...


You seem knowledgeable. Any input on Rome Postermania 85 ? I board in Buffalo, NY . Down hill slopes aren't really that big and i like to hang around the park along with a few powdered up woods trails. 

That board suit my needs? 

Thanks


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Buffalo Soldier said:


> You seem knowledgeable. Any input on Rome Postermania 85 ? I board in Buffalo, NY . Down hill slopes aren't really that big and i like to hang around the park along with a few powdered up woods trails.
> 
> That board suit my needs?
> 
> Thanks


The Postermania is a very fun model as well. It rides way differently than the Fun Kink. TBT has a unique feel that is hard to compare to other designs. A few demo runs would let you know for sure if it suits you. Regardless of which of these great boards you go with, getting the correct size will make it work for you. In the stock width Poster, you would need 156 (152 is too narrow). The 152 Wide will work well for your weight and foot size, but again, a bit more info will seal the deal. It is worth your time to check this now. 5 minutes can equal a sick season on the perfect fitting board or...

Let us know your stance width and angles and if possible please measure your foot as above.

Thanks.


----------



## MrNikz (Sep 29, 2010)

I just measured my foot size and it's exactly 284mm. I prefer wider stance(59sm+), degrees at +15/-9 but I have a Bataleon Evil Twin 159sm 07/08 so I'll probably leave the jumps to my big board and stick with the fun.kink on the jibbs/street.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

MrNikz said:


> I just measured my foot size and it's exactly 284mm. I prefer wider stance(59sm+), degrees at +15/-9 but I have a Bataleon Evil Twin 159sm 07/08 so I'll probably leave the jumps to my big board and stick with the fun.kink on the jibbs/street.


Helpful. 284 is a little smaller than size 10.5. Your current board (ET 159) is 26 at the waist and 26.9 at the center insert. That leaves you with 1.5 cm of barefoot overhang with a straight stance and on the center inserts. With the adjustment for your stance width and angles you are going to be just outside of the edges for a perfect fit. We like to see anywhere from a bit over the edges to (up to) 1 cm of barefoot overhang for both toe and heel. The Fun Kink 153 is 1.5 cm narrower, so you would still be a strong fit on that board, just at the oppsite end of the "good fit" range. 

Happy riding!


----------



## MrNikz (Sep 29, 2010)

Wiredsport said:


> Helpful. 284 is a little smaller than size 10.5. Your current board (ET 159) is 26 at the waist and 26.9 at the center insert. That leaves you with 1.5 cm of barefoot overhang with a straight stance and on the center inserts. With the adjustment for your stance width and angles you are going to be just outside of the edges for a perfect fit. We like to see anywhere from a bit over the edges to (up to) 1 cm of barefoot overhang for both toe and heel. The Fun Kink 153 is 1.5 cm narrower, so you would still be a strong fit on that board, just at the oppsite end of the "good fit" range.
> 
> Happy riding!


Thanks alot for the help Cheers!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

MrNikz said:


> Thanks alot for the help Cheers!


Stoked to help.

Buffalo Soldier,

My apologies, I read a little quickly and grouped you as a single preson with Mr. Niks. :dunno:

Please let us know your weight and shoe size. We can get started there.


----------



## Buffalo Soldier (Oct 5, 2010)

Wiredsport said:


> Stoked to help.
> 
> Buffalo Soldier,
> 
> ...


5"11 165-170 lbs. Size 11 shoe. I ordered the 156 Postermania , didn't wanna drop down to the 153 because of shoe size and weight.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Buffalo Soldier said:


> 5"11 165-170 lbs. Size 11 shoe. I ordered the 156 Postermania , didn't wanna drop down to the 153 because of shoe size and weight.


Great fit, great board. You are set up for some big fun.


----------

